# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Testosterone Ethanate

## jsr0367

Just left my Endo today...

He handed me a Rx for Testosterone Ethanate. Does anyone have any experience or knowledge of the side effects of this drug? Has anyone been on this drug and has any good or bad to say about it?

Thank you.

----------


## KeyMastur

Planning on injecting something without researching knowledge first ??

I suggest you use the search button. It has a ton of information

----------


## JohnnyB

I didn't know they prescribed enanthate in the US, I got cypnoiate. Do it the way the dr prescribed, because he/she will be doing blood work on you to get your test levels normal. Then you can think about doing a cycle.

JohnnyB

----------


## Lavinco

Testosterone Ethanate is referred to as Test E around here. you will find lots of info about it.

----------


## Kroms_laugh

UpJohn makes an enanthate because believe it or not... people can respond differently to them. You wouldn't think that it mattered, being the only difference is carbon weight (one carbon length difference), but it does.

Cypionate can make some people bloat more and cause elevated E2 levels.

----------

